# What is it?



## derekleffew (Dec 22, 2008)

And where might it have been used?




No Kevin O'Connor explanations, please.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Dec 22, 2008)

That's a rather large stage plug now isn't it.


----------



## ship (Dec 22, 2008)

I want one!


----------



## ScottT (Dec 22, 2008)

ship said:


> I want one!



Me too!


----------



## avkid (Dec 22, 2008)

This is a wild guess, based on minimal research.

100 Amp Bates connector used for film lights.
(studio pin possibly?)


----------



## ship (Dec 23, 2008)

Brass round head slotted screws and pound rivets, cast aluminum strain relief and rectangular shape pins totally exposed unless there was some form of cover. No doubt asbestos between the copper contact plates. That's nice, wonder what the part number is to. 

No brand name on the other hand... not worth nothing, best send it to me. On the other hand lack of brand name also helps date it I think to somewhere between I think say 1930 and 1950 & I don't think the center pin is a ground either. 

If of any help in not knowing what it is.


----------



## avkid (Dec 23, 2008)

ship said:


> No brand name on the other hand...


Upon magnification and adjustment it appears to read: Klien Bros.
It doesn't help me, but it might mean something to you.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Dec 23, 2008)

Well, the Kliegl catalog from 1957 shows such a product:


As to it's use I am still unsure, but I'm with ship that I don't think the middle is ground.


Also, note the part number in Derek's photo, 3301, and then the part number in the catalog page. They are the same, so thus, Kliegl made this connector.


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 23, 2008)

Actually, the same part appears in catalogs from 1926-1965. What's curious though, is unlike the #301 1/2 (did Kliegl not know about the decimal point or metric system?), there is continuity across both copper plates on each plug.

So one must be careful NOT to plug this in to three two-wire receptacles.


The center plug does have a 3/8" half-round notch on one side, so it IS a polarized connector. Also note from gafftapegreenia's page that many stage plugs were U.L.-approved (something I suspect they would rather we forgot)!

avkid- "Klien Bros."? I'm so disappointed in you. ship- No asbestos contained in the plug, just fibre, copper, aluminum strain-relief, and steel screws. 

Still waiting on the application and pin-out.


----------



## STEVETERRY (Dec 23, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> And where might it have been used?
> 
> 
> No Kevin O'Connor explanations, please.



I'm pretty sure this is a 125/250V three-wire DC feeder connector for a smallish 100A resistance board. Center pin was neutral and outer pins were hots. There was no ground.

ST


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Dec 23, 2008)

Interesting. I suspected that both plates on each plug were connected, so that each pin (?) would connect to one wire. 

Steveterry, that sounds plausible, as I haven't come up with anything solid it could have been used for, just some speculative/joke answers.


----------



## avkid (Dec 23, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> avkid- "Klien Bros."? I'm so disappointed in you.


Maybe if someone had uploaded a higher resolution photo it would have been easier to read.


----------



## Anonymous067 (Dec 23, 2008)

avkid said:


> Maybe if someone had uploaded a higher resolution photo it would have been easier to read.



Excuses excuses....


----------



## avkid (Dec 23, 2008)

Blah067 said:


> Excuses excuses....


It's called sarcasm.


----------



## tacticalemu (Dec 24, 2008)

I know that gafftape provided a picture on the first page of the Kliegl bro's catalog but the picture originally given and the picture in the catalog dont match... even though both are part #3301 (stamped on part in question and under part in catalog)... the picture i have is from the catalog from 1934... im not disputing what gaff came up with, i just think this alternative style is because it came from an earlier time...


----------



## epimetheus (Apr 20, 2009)

Not to revive an old thread here, but some of the connectors y'all have shown look like the connector used on the cable in Back to the Future to connect the clock tower to the wire across the street that fed the 1.21 jiggawatts into the time machine.


----------



## ship (Apr 20, 2009)

And the guy on late night ABC is using a 60A stage pin plug to light up the sky. Props person finding the correct prop for doing something scary? Well done.

On the other hand, early in my career I did live with such floor and wall boxes for 30A stage plug. Let's hope they are banished as they are scary and even if a floor pocket in design once had lamps, normally such a thing is long burnt out and forgotton about.

Still though, want one especially the female to any. Got a 30A porcelain but no in-line versions much less the plug orgionally shown.

Ah' back to the future, what a concept in how we could change the industry but be lucky to get a job, this much less change it.

Were one to travel back in the past where would one go and or realistically how much could one expect to make an other than confounded life?


----------



## Dionysus (Apr 21, 2009)

"What is it?"

Answer: Not to be used anymore!!!

Correct? I certainly believe so.

I'm rather certain those would not pass CSA (or UL) approval, totally makes me think that the CEC (Canadian Electrical Code) would not allow those to be used anymore. I'd hope they wouldn't be covered under the "grandfather clause", because connectors like that scare the "poop" outta me sometimes.
And Yes, I actually have run into similar connectors in real life, however most of them were either 110v or less.

I'm just happy every time I've run into them I've been tearing them out and throwing them in a dumpster after taking a hammer to them, lol.


----------



## dramatech (Apr 21, 2009)

Those staeplugs shown in the catalogs, were the connectors in my highschool auditorium. But then I am older than dirt. I am pretty sure that htey have gone to the graveyard, as they demolished that school, and built a brand new one on the spot. The New auditorium was used for the auditorium scenes in "High School Musical". Oh by the way it is the same high school that David Archeleta, runner up on "american Idol" last year attended. All of the other scenes in High School Musical were filmed at East High School in Salt Lake City.


----------

